# Pamācības >  sensors

## OH_LA_LAA

vajag uztaisīt slēdzi, kas reagētu uz gaismu (manā gadijumā zipspuldze). Vai var kāds palīdzēt ar shēmu?  ::

----------


## OH_LA_LAA

::   domāts bija ZIBSPULDZE  ::

----------


## GuntisK

http://www.osipoff.ru  ir daudz tādu shēmu. Tas saits ir par zibspuldzēm, ja kas.  ::

----------


## OH_LA_LAA

paldies ::  jāsak tik meklēt...

----------

